# Critique her for me please!



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking these are her bloodlines.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She looks like she is in very good shape physically, I like her color too. 
I mainly wanted to comment on the jumps. Looks like they have all the Holidays covered :lol:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I know right? theres halloween, christmas, and easter!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't even know where to begin as for all the problems I see in the first picture. If you get her, you are going to have some retraining to do. She needs muscle all over, and needs to work on her topline. She's been worked, but worked improperly as you can see from where she has built up muscle. She would be a project if you took her. How much are they asking and what is her grooming issue?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

pepperduck said:


> She needs muscle all over, and needs to work on her topline.


Topline was the first thing that struck me too!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I pretty much agree with what pepperduck said.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not even going to comment on the jumping picture.There is a lot wrong, and IMO its not fair to critique the horse. She's doing what she can based on the rider.

Besides needing topline, she doesn't look too bad, though I'd want to see better/more pictures of her and from different angles too.

I would be curious to know what exactly her issues are with trailering and grooming. If you're wanting to compete or trail ride or anything, the trailering issue could get in your way (I know because I have a horse who has trailering issues and its messing up what plans I had for him). And the grooming issues should be interesting. She looks nice and shiny in the one picture and looks well groomed, so i'd just be curious what those problems are.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Her head does not look proportionet(sp?) to her body.

In the second pic she looks like a QH.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

remember people shes an OTTB!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I think she would be a good project, provided you have the time, and are willing to put in the effort.

I also just wanted to mention, in the first picture it looks as if their saddle has slipped a fair amount back, judging on where her girth is.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I think it had. Shes the womans husbands horse. He knows nothing about Thoroughbreds so.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Her issues with trailering are that she doesnt like the dark space. Trailer I use is very lighted and nice. Grooming issues are that shes crank when you groom but gets all excited when you tack up.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> remember people shes an OTTB!



I'm sorry but what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Of track Thoroughbred.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't notice it at first, but she looks skinny. You can nearly see her ribs.
Also, she needs a ton of muscle on her.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> Of track Thoroughbred.



lol, I know that, I guess I should have made myself clear. You are making it sound like her faults her are due to her being an OTTB.......


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

yes but she just came off the track a few months ago.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok nvm this critique is closed no more replys!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> yes but she just came off the track a few months ago.


I work with tb's both on and off the track. They shouldn't be jumping until she has a solid foundation on the flat, and they are. She will most likely need retraining from what they have done with her since she has been off the track.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

basically what i see is that she needs alot more muscle. that will probably help her jumping style. I had the same problem with my horse. She would jump straight up like a deer because she was weak. after alot of pole work, hill work, and lots of 30 minute trot sets, she got alot better. Toplines are very important also. It helps with the jumping and all those exercises will help that tremendously.

Good luck with her! I have a heart for OTTB's! My 17 year old is one and she was a complete mess when she came from the track. With time, alot of work, and ALOT of patience, she became the best horse i ever had!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

and just out of curiosity, how long has she been off the track? do you know how many races she ran?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

She definantly needs muscle. there no question there. Trailering is easy to work on, try Perelli... its easiest, i know horses TERRIFIED of trailers who was worked on with Perelli and now they go in without a lot of hassel. By grooming i assume you mean hooves, one at a time


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't even critique the horse - the first and only thing I noticed when I saw the picture was how far back the saddle was and how the guy riding her has no business doing so. Please save her from those ignorant people!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby.. she's trying so hard to get over that fence. 

She's super cute. Needs a LOT of muscle and a LOT of work on the flat.. but it is oh-so-rewarding to retrain an OTTB


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

All I can think is how painful the landing must have been for her with the saddle and rider so far back. 

Oh and...

SPURS on an OTTB what the frik?! WHY?!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

some ottb's need spurs. my mare is as lazy as can be and needs spurs for jumping as well as dressage. she's more like a QH in that way.

but i would agree that this horse doesn't appear to need them. i would have to see her go though


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

RE: spurs - I had to use them on my gelding for a time as well, when he was fresh off the track too. He's just a super quiet horse. Now that he's sensitive to my leg again I don't use them.
I do agree, this rider does not appear that he should be using them.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Topline.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

he's very cute does need muscle shouldnt be jumping that high but i think its a great idea and morganshow her head looks proportionant to her body


----------

